# Florida Keys in March?



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

My wife has been working on our next vacation. It was down to two locations, the Florida Keys or the Bahamas. It's going to be spring break time(Kaylor is a teacher). 

It looks like we're flying to Miami, renting a car, and Key hopping. Nothing big planned except get in the car, drive, and hang out. She's found a few hotels and condos we plan on renting. Probably won't stay in one place more than two nights out of the seven nights we're planning on staying. 

I'm already thinking big Bonefish on fly. I'm going to need a lot of help, so if you have been to the Keys(especially in March) and have a good guide you can recommend please post up or shoot me a PM. Any idea of what it's like over there in March let me know. Breathable waders needed? Is the water warm enough to swim. What little research we've done it looks like the water temp. seems to be in the mid to upper 70's.

I'm hoping to get in 3-4 days of fishing. Probably won't get to fish more than 4-5 hours at a time unless I get a full day guided trip. So i'm looking for some good walk and wade spots.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

March is unpredictable weather wise and fishing can be boom or bust. Migratory Tarpon will be showing up on the days the weather settles and they are the most forgiving fish of the year, a higher percentage will eat. 

Baby Tarpon will be around and Bonefishing can be good. Permit can really be good but sometimes they seem to take off to spawn in mass and won't be on the flats at all. This happened enough so that they changed the Dell Brown tournament from March to July. 

Wade fishing and do it yourself options are limited. There was a detailed post on Dan Blantons Bulletin Board that you might find in the archives. A kayak will open allot of possibilities but without local knowledge any fish would be a bonus. If I was doing this I would spend 1-2 days with Bill Blanton or Bob LeMay fishing the everglades for snook then 1-2 days fishing the mid to lower Keys with a guide. The Marquisas would be great if the weather co-operates. I would try to book a guide early in the trip and have them suggest DIY locations, but since the guides don't fish this way it may be of limited value.

I know a number of guides in the mid to lower Keys so PM if you want names.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

I went in April last year and caught tarpon, snook, trout and reds. It was blowing 20+ so the flats shots at bones and permit were very limited. But fishing the mangroves and deeper grass flats was a blast.

Fished with some great guides out of Islamorada and will be more than happy to pass along info if you want to PM. Make sure you talk to the guides before you go - I did and I was very happy that I did. We fished the way I wanted for what I wanted and they worked their behinds off to put me on fish (and one is a published photographer that sent me home with magazing quality pics of a tarpon I caught, which was pretty cool!).

March is a little early for prime time from what I understand. The guides that I fished with said late April to early June as far as good shots at everything. March might be a great time to fish the wrecks and you could have lots of fly shots for permit, ling, etc there by chumming, I would imagine.

Walk and wade will be very limited, from what I saw. You are best getting guides and maximizing your time, in my opinion.

I am going back this April. The place is an anglers paradise. Everything that swims that I want to catch is available there! It will spoil you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Was there last March and got blown out. Went to Key West between Astros spring training games. 

Went back again in May and it was a totally different experience, in terms of fishing. 

The Keys are great, but if fishing in March, I'd go to the Bahamas, one of the more southern islands like Crooked or Aucklins.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

After reading these few posts and doing some more research we've changed our plans. It's going to be too cold for Kaylor to do what she wants to do.

Now it's the Bahamas some time in May or June. 

One day I'm going to get over to the Keys or the Bahamas around March. In the short time I've been researching larger bonefish it seems their patterns are similar to large trout. Minus their diet. Easier to catch a double digit bonefish in the winter months.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

There is a book called Fly Fishing the Florida Keys. I bought it when I was planning on going. My plans changed but its a good book. Talks about spots, techniques, etc. You could probably still apply it to the Bahamas. I definately going to do that someday. Ive already got my first bonefish but it wasnt on a fly (too windy). One of my lifelong goals.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

bslittle79 said:


> In the short time I've been researching larger bonefish it seems their patterns are similar to large trout. Minus their diet. Easier to catch a double digit bonefish in the winter months.


Well, you couldn't prove it by me. My bonefishing experience has always been in winter months....no hurricanes, more comfortable, etc. I've never caught a double digit bone either. Several guides I've talked to indicate that May 
/June is a good time for big bones.

I've fished for them in Nov., Jan., Feb, and March and have caught a bunch but none over 10 pounds.


----------

